# harness with "bling bling"..



## Norah (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi ,

Have a friend that saw a show harness on the internet with lots of Bling... reinstones all over it , and she loved it . It was $800.00 wondering if someone knew where I could look for her to make sure we are getting thge best buy , or maybe someone out there has one slightly used ? Any suggestions ? The horse is a stocky 32 inch ... the one she looked at was black , so I am thinking she would like a black one ... thanks for the help ,


----------



## Katiean (Jun 7, 2012)

Is she going to use the harness to show or just for everyday driving? If she is going to show in berrd shows I would not reccomend a "BLING" harness.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Jun 7, 2012)

If you are referring to the harness from Star Lakes Tack, it is very nice for showing. A little flashy, but not too much. Definitely designed for showing. I bought a less fancy but extremely well made rolled show harness from Carriage House and added the rhinestone browband and conchos from Star Lakes. Makes for a lovely set. I also have the rhinestone performance halter and love it.

http://starlakefarm.com/new_items.html

Single Pleasure Horse in a bling harness-and does very well in shows.







My Western Country Pleasure gelding with a nice rolled harness from Carriage House and the Star Lakes bling browband & Concho set (black/clear crystals)


----------



## Norah (Jun 7, 2012)

yep , thats the one ; )	we are in Europe so the rules in the US dont apply. know of any slightly used , or a little better price before she purchases this one ? I used that same halter this year in halter classes and it was super !


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Jun 7, 2012)

No I sure don't. I think they are too new to have anyone trying to sell a used one yet. As far as I know they are the only ones that sell this type of harness. And it is competitively priced with equivilant rolled show harnesses that use piping.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Katiean said:


> Is she going to use the harness to show or just for everyday driving? If she is going to show in berrd shows I would not reccomend a "BLING" harness.


Breed shows are the only place bling harnesses ARE used. You're thinking of the parade-style harnesses with spots, Katiean, which are different from the rhinestone sets this poster is talking about.

Norah, black is the standard and correct harness color so I'd definitely go for that although the reins can be russet or half-black/half russet. Is your friend going to be showing in AMHR/AMHA-style shows? I ask because the European, UK, and Australian carriage driving shows tend to be VERY conservative so bling would not be welcomed there. If she's only showing in mini breed shows it will probably be a nice choice for her.



Stampedeoflove said:


> No I sure don't. I think they are too new to have anyone trying to sell a used one yet. As far as I know they are the only ones that sell this type of harness. And it is competitively priced with equivilant rolled show harnesses that use piping.


Nope!



Showtime Tack has a full set that is majorly rhinestoned, although also quite bit more money. Lutke is another non-rhinestoned but very fancy looking harness option.

Leia


----------



## Katiean (Jun 9, 2012)

I was going to add conchos to my harness for showing and was told it would not be good for the breed shows. It was a nice hart a concho with a rhinestone in the middle. I was going to put them on the bridle and breast collar. I drive country pleasure.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 11, 2012)

I think conchos would be just fine for the western class but in country it may or may not hurt you. I added conchos too a russet harness to make it more western like and had lots of compliments on it even by judges. I've changed the conchos and now they are more colorful and more blingy and judges certaintly didn't knock it down placing 1st and 2nd.

I think the blinged harness are fine, especially at local shows and even more so in western class. Saw someone win in western stakes at the last show in a blinged harness and it looked good. You just got to make sure it compliments the horse. That harness from Star Lake Tack is gorgeous.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just an additional note, but when most driving people say "concho" we're meaning the bridle rosette. It's a new trend to be adding western-style conchos to the actual harness itself, and I wouldn't recommend doing that for anything but Western Country Pleasure.

Leia


----------

